# Unsure whether or not I have a purebred GSD



## Dmac (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I just adopted a "supposedly" 4 month old GSD from my local animal shelter a few weeks ago. Anyway, before the adoption he was listed as a "purebred" german shepherd, but me not being very familiar with this type of dog, had no idea what an actual 4 month old GSD looked like. He weighs barely 13 lbs and he measured in at about 12" at the shoulder. The adoption people told us they found him stranded on the highway, pretty much as a stray.

Other than that, he is a healthy, happy, energetic puppy with a fantastic personality. I already taught him the basics such as sit, lay, come.

I was hoping that since you guys are pretty familiar with this breed of dog, you could provide me with a better estimation as to what kind of dog I might have adopted. I'm pretty much stumped. He has all the usual markings of a german shepherd but he is just so small..

Thank you all.

Here are some pictures of Abel at 4 months:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely mixed. But with what? I have no idea.... Maybe boxer?


----------



## Dmac (Nov 11, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Definitely mixed. But with what? I have no idea.... Maybe boxer?


How large do boxers get to be? I was thinking it was most likely a small/toy breed he could be mixed with, seeing his diminutive size. I guess I'll never be sure until he's finished growing. 

thx for the reply


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree that he is mixed, but he is so darned adorably cute, cute as a button. And German Shepherd mixes can have off the chart intelligence. One couple I knew had a German Shepherd mix who would watch them as they opened doors in their house, and later on find ways to turn knobs and unlatch locks. They finally put in double-cylinder dead bolts to keep him from letting himself out of the house. Thanks for opening your home and heart to Abel.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 11, 2011)

CaliBoy said:


> I agree that he is mixed, but he is so darned adorably cute, cute as a button. And German Shepherd mixes can have off the chart intelligence. One couple I knew had a German Shepherd mix who would watch them as they opened doors in their house, and later on find ways to turn knobs and unlatch locks. They finally put in double-cylinder dead bolts to keep him from letting himself out of the house. Thanks for opening your home and heart to Abel.


Thank you. I look forward to the many moments we will share together!


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't give up cause at 4 months 17 to 22 pound is normal and if they estimated his age wrong or he got some poor nutrition as a newborn he could be a bit behind.
Far more important in a GSD then looks is temperament and health.

He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

For some reason, I thought "Beagle" immediately when I saw the second picture. But I'm usually pretty bad at guessing breeds, so don't hold what I say too high!

Regardless, he looks like a real cuddlebug  absolutely adorable! I got my GSD baby from the local shelter-she is most definitely my heart dog, and I couldn't ask for a better companion!

Thank you for rescuing him


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would be incredibly difficult to estimate a 4 month olds age off that much. Puppies teeth change at such a predictable pace that the shelter likely knows how old the dog is within a couple weeks. 

Very very cute mix but most definitely a mix. 13 lbs would be about 8 wks old for a purebred GSD.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Rerun said:


> I would be incredibly difficult to estimate a 4 month olds age off that much. Puppies teeth change at such a predictable pace that the shelter likely knows how old the dog is within a couple weeks.
> 
> Very very cute mix but most definitely a mix. 13 lbs would be about 8 wks old for a purebred GSD.


I've been involved with this breed exclusively for 40 years and have misjudged age many a time. Especially when dealing with perhaps a "malnourished" dog from smaller parents. The catch up period can be significant. A couple weeks wrong can make the world of difference. 
Once he hits maturity his cards will be on the table.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo CUTE!!!!! tho he has the markings, and his ears are up, I'm thinking mix to,,I don't see boxer?? but I do see 'something' in the stubby snout..but whatever he is one cute puppy, congrats!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what he's mixed with either, but I think he's ADORABLE !!!!!!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Dmac said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just adopted a "supposedly" 4 month old GSD from my local animal shelter a few weeks ago. Anyway, before the adoption he was listed as a "purebred" german shepherd, but me not being very familiar with this type of dog, had no idea what an actual 4 month old GSD looked like. He weighs barely 13 lbs and he measured in at about 12" at the shoulder. The adoption people told us they found him stranded on the highway, pretty much as a stray.
> 
> ...


Could be pit cross with that head. He has small feet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely a mix. I have two boxers and I see absolutely NO Boxer traits in him, or any bully breeds. He's very cute!!


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

He looks kind of like an Australian Kelpie to me... It'll be a lot easier to tell when he's full grown. Regardless though, he's adorable!! Congrats


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuteness! =)

He is definitely a mix. Head is just not right for a PB GSD.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

He is a mix but a very cute mix. IMO see GSD and begal in that adorable lil' face.  Thank you for rescuing him and welcome the the form.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm....toy breed x gsd definitely. Very cute little guy. 

Is he missing a toe on his front foot? It looks like he has 3 toes on the one front foot.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

Its cute. I would say no to the german shepherd, my boy is 4 months and is 36# iand the age thing the ears are to erect. I would say he looks small like a larger breed chawowow mix


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

definitely mix and its driving me nuts that first picture the face screams Chihuahua the last pic kinda looks chihuahua/min pin sort of face.. not sure its even possible but that darn chihuahua look in the first pic is buggin me lol


----------



## Dmac (Nov 11, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> definitely mix and its driving me nuts that first picture the face screams Chihuahua the last pic kinda looks chihuahua/min pin sort of face.. not sure its even possible but that darn chihuahua look in the first pic is buggin me lol


that's exactly what i've been thinking... some sort of chihuahua mix maybe? His face from the side looks chihuahua sometimes, also his body when he curls up looks almost identical to a chihuahuas. weird.

it could have a been a tan and black chihuahua mixed with some other dog. who knows. he loves to bite my ankles a lot though, haha.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

MountainGSDs said:


> I've been involved with this breed exclusively for 40 years and have misjudged age many a time. Especially when dealing with perhaps a "malnourished" dog from smaller parents. The catch up period can be significant. A couple weeks wrong can make the world of difference.
> Once he hits maturity his cards will be on the table.


The teeth tell the age. At 13 lbs and an estimated 4 months of age, we aren't talking a couple weeks in either direction of misjudging. We're talking months. Next time you have a puppy you're unsure about, have someone with some experience at properly estimating age via the teeth help you.  40 years of experience doesn't mean much if the proper training wasn't there from the getgo.

He doesn't have to hit maturity to tell that he's a mix with something very small.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Rerun said:


> The teeth tell the age. At 13 lbs and an estimated 4 months of age, we aren't talking a couple weeks in either direction of misjudging. We're talking months. Next time you have a puppy you're unsure about, have someone with some experience at properly estimating age via the teeth help you.  40 years of experience doesn't mean much if the proper training wasn't there from the getgo.
> 
> He doesn't have to hit maturity to tell that he's a mix with something very small.


Ever see a dog that was deprived of good nutrition and didn't get adequate calcium? I have and it can leave the teeth very behind in growth and soft.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

He kind of has a terrier look to his face.

He is very cute, tho.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSD/Chihuahua is all I see.
Boggles the mind how THAT came to pass.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> GSD/Chihuahua is all I see.
> Boggles the mind how THAT came to pass.


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO....but the physiology sorta astounded me....


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

amaris said:


> THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT TOO....but the physiology sorta astounded me....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I see Beagle, too.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

MountainGSDs said:


> Ever see a dog that was deprived of good nutrition and didn't get adequate calcium? I have and it can leave the teeth very behind in growth and soft.


yes, I have, and no the teeth weren't behind. Not to mention, this puppy doesn't look malnurished at all


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't help you with the breed - but he is just too stinkin' adorable. You have to stick around and keep posting pictures. Want to see how he grows.


----------



## Dmac (Nov 11, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I can't help you with the breed - but he is just too stinkin' adorable. You have to stick around and keep posting pictures. Want to see how he grows.


I'll definitely update this in a few months or so and let you guys see how big he gets. 

And thanks for all the nice compliments too. he's a cutie pie!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I see Miniature Pinscher, or a Min Pin in her...


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I know a minpin/GSD mix, it is possible. This particular dog is very strange looking and severly obese- your dog is much, much cuter!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I seriously see some Chihuahua and GSD on there. Total cutie is what he is!


----------

